# Adobe update CS 6 für Mac verursacht Probleme!



## palasmic (13. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist gerade folgendes passiert:
Mit einem Update durch den Application Manager sollte Illustrator und Photoshop aktualisiert werden.
Abgeschlossen wurde das ganze mit einer Fehlermeldung - "update fehlgeschlagen". Bitte installieren Sie neu oder kontaktieren den Support. Super!
Nun starte ich Illustrator, mit dem Ergebnis, dass es sich gleich wieder mit einer Fehlermeldung schliesst.

Toll!

Im Forum von Adobe sieht man, dass ich nicht alleine stehe :-(
http://forums.adobe.com/message/4914303

Nun gut, mit TimeMachine habe ich die alte Version wieder hergestellt..


----------

